# group build pics



## ellis995 (May 9, 2009)

If this is in the wrong section can the mods put it in the right place thanks

All of these models on show in these pics, should be in a museum, to show the youngster of today what WW2 aircraft looked like finished ( painted ) in the different schemes. As some youngsters will have only seen and herd about these in book's and films.

Also with these pic's and future group builds the pics should be made into a catalogue for future reference.  


Keith


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2009)

Great points Keith I agree with....


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2009)

It might be a good use for the photo albums too.


----------

